# Dual Purpose Ancona Ducklings from Boondockers Farm! :)



## BoondockersFarm (Dec 20, 2013)

Hi there! We are Boondockers Farm! 

Be PREPARED with our Ancona Ducks!

The original Holderread Ancona flock resides at Boondockers for genetic preservation. We correspond with Dave Holderread to ensure his breeding standards are kept up with the Ancona flock. Buying poultry from a specialized breeder like us ensures you have the most diverse population of Ancona ducks with the most color variations of anyone!

Since 2006 we have been obtaining stock from Holderread Waterfowl Conservancy and have been selected for egg laying, foraging ability and with all show quality standards as Dave Holderread did.

*April 2014* are the next hatch dates reserve early for to be the first in line this Spring!

DUCKLING PRICING - prices are straight run, day olds, price do not including shipping.

Ancona and Saxony Ducklings $8.00

Delaware Chicks $6.00

Hatching Season (2014): Mondays and Tuesdays - April through August -

See our website for more info www.BoondockersFarm.com. Thank you!


----------

